# Gas Prices Skyrocketing



## groupsurvival (Feb 19, 2012)

During his "election" speeches obama promised to raise gas prices.

In a speech about two weeks ago obama said: "The economy is in great shape. People are making enough money to afford higher gas prices."

Obama will raise gas prices to $5 a gallon before the election and $10 a gallon if "re-elected." The price of gas parallels the skyrocketing price of food. Neither fuel nor food prices are factored into obama's bogus economic indexes.

Why? According to studies by several Chambers of Commerce across the nation, when gas reaches $4 a gallon it will "kill tourism." When it goes higher it will economically disrupt all Americans except federal employees, protected minorities and the rich. For example all federal employees are entitled to, under the car pool program, to a free new car, all fuel free and all maintenance free, paid for by taxpayers. Thus obama assures himself of a powerful union's relentless support. Minority parasites will be given free gas vouchers. The white middle and working class will be broken such taxation without representation.

The purpose of higher gas prices is to bankrupt the majority middle and working classes. People who are starving and struggling to survive cannot offer resistance to totalitarianism.

This morning, US Congressman Kelly of Pennsylvania (on Fox News) warned that Obama has "promised to raise American fuel prices to $7 to 10.00 a gallon. The leftist US media has a news black-out on higher gas and food prices. During the CNN sponsored "Republican Candidate Debates" discussion of gas prices was suppressed and when Rep. Ron Paul mentioned the topic his comments were blacked out. Obama has vetoed every attempt since 2008 for the USA fuel to become independent of the Moslem stranglehold. For example the Keystone pipeline from Canada was stopped by Obama and he has vetoed all attempts to search for oil off the coast while promoting Red China's rights to exclusivity in that area.

Survival coops that begin with the pooling of resources to obtain group price benefits for necessities while developing alternate home made fuels are America's best bet. That is what TN Bushwhackers Survival Co op stands for.


----------

